# loud music around rats



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

im a fan of loud music
and was wondering should i play this around my babies as their in my bedroom 

- i have played it and they dont seem at all bothered, but i never leave it on for long because im worried about the effects on their lil earies

i have read playing classical music around pets is good but mine is as far from classical as music can get!

when i first put it on they stop what their doing and their ears twitch and they look around confused - but they stop soon after.

advice?


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

highs would be to much for there ears like humans... but the bass of it i dont know..


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I like loud music as well, but I try to keep it reasonable and in another room from my babies. Their ears are so much more sensitive, and even if it didn't "hurt" them, it can't be that enjoyable either.


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

My brother and I both listen to loud music. The ratties don't seem to mind it as long as the bass isn't turned up. The first time we had the bass up with Sam around he was twitching in time to it and that didn't look to good so that was the last of the base.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I keep my music at a reasonable level out of respect for my pets. Loud music can damage our ears, especially with prolonged exposure, and I assume the same is true of animals. If I really want to listen to something loud (and I often do - metal rocks my world XD), I put on headphones.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as Mana - I don't blast music when my pets are around. In my room, I keep it at a reasonable volume so I can hear it while I'm cleaning and straightening things up, but so I don't disturb the rats/mice. 

Animals have much more heightened senses then we do, so loud music almost seems a little cruel to me, personally. Again, like Mana, if I want to listen to something loud, I grab my headphones (or go in a different room).


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I live in a college house with four other girls, so they hear loud music at least twice a week. But when we're having parties, I typically just keep my door closed, so the music isn't too big of a deal. I've never seen them bothered by it- the only time that they actually get bothered is when an intoxicated person comes up to their cage and starts bothering them... which is why I'm trying to get my landlord to put a keyed lock on my door. I was told by someone that rats would adapt to the loud noises... not sure how true that is, though.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

I am not a loud music person, but my mom is XD
It hardly gets louder than what I'd allow for playing with pets in the room, so I haven no probmels with it. Same with headphones. I just don't like loud stuff so close to my ears.
But if it's an airplane, the louder the better!

So the loudness isn't much of a problem for my rats, and I recently discovered that ome of them (Rem) is either entierly or partialy deaf ><


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I read in a magazine once that sounds which are too loud can cause seizures in mice. I don't know if the same goes for rats, but I wouldn't force my rats, or any of my pets, to listen to my music at full blast. I don't think it's fair to them, considering their ears are much more sensitive than our own.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm a metalhead so my music is always loud... and i wonder why i'm going deaf!! i move my ratties into my room and shut the door when i want to listen to music.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't play any music except if I have trouble sleeping and that is on my cd player or my alarm clock when it goes off. Sometimes next door neighbor plays loud music. I don't think it bothers them much though. We always go knock or ring the doorbell when it gets too loud.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

madeittothemoon said:


> I live in a college house with four other girls, so they hear loud music at least twice a week. But when we're having parties, I typically just keep my door closed, so the music isn't too big of a deal. I've never seen them bothered by it- the only time that they actually get bothered is when an intoxicated person comes up to their cage and starts bothering them... which is why I'm trying to get my landlord to put a keyed lock on my door. I was told by someone that rats would adapt to the loud noises... not sure how true that is, though.


Rats and Parties. I wanna come visit...lol...





Meliss said:


> I don't play any music except if I have trouble sleeping and that is on my cd player or my alarm clock when it goes off. Sometimes next door neighbor plays loud music. I don't think it bothers them much though. We always go knock or ring the doorbell when it gets too loud.


Please dont move next to me. (lol)


----------



## Lily w (Oct 5, 2021)

vegan_bexx said:


> im a fan of loud music
> and was wondering should i play this around my babies as their in my bedroom
> 
> - i have played it and they dont seem at all bothered, but i never leave it on for long because im worried about the effects on their lil earies
> ...


I want to get a rat but I love listening to music and dont know what to do. I dont want to get one if it will hurt their ears or cause them and pain


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Lily w said:


> I want to get a rat but I love listening to music and dont know what to do. I dont want to get one if it will hurt their ears or cause them and pain


Rats must live in same sex pairs or more because they’re so social! Please do a lot of research before getting any pet  Music won’t hurt their ears unless you are playing it on full volume on a regular basis. I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## AdrienVan (Sep 11, 2021)

I would just watch their reaction and see if it bothers them. If they seem chill while the music is playing, then you probably don't have to change anything, but if they act scared or try to hide from it, maybe consider using headphones? That way you can still have it as loud as you want and not have to worry about your babies. :3


----------

